# problems with DVD/CD Burner -Pioneer- DVR KD08



## mcasa (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, 
I've been having problems with DVD/CD burner -pioneere- DVR KD08 :sigh:. I have a vaio VGN-NR32M, with that DVD burner. During some time I was able to burn without problems, but at some point it stopped working porperly. I normally used Nero 9 to burn movies. Now some times i'm not able to burn data either with windows. And I say some times because some times I could burn photos and music, and once a movie. I don't know what the problem is. I've been serching around and try everything a read about it. Apparently the driver is alright, or that's what it looks like. So may be it's not a drivers problem. I tried to burn at a low speed disconecting my antivirus, and that only worked once. I'm totally lost, and have no idea what is happening. I also cleaned the lense of the dvd burner and bougth new dvd discs, just in case. I unplugged my dongler, as I read some times it can interfere with the burner, and still no results. I tried to use windows dvd maker instead, to see if it was nero that wasn't working, but nothing. 
Resuming, I can burn some times photos and music. I can't burn movies, not even the ones I record myself. Some times I can't burn anything at all. The dvd reads fine most of the time, but that fails now and then also. So, as you can see is very erratic. 
Can somebody help me, please!!!!! I'm kind of desperate about it. My computer is just a year and a half old, and I don't think anything really happened that could trigger all this.
Thanks a lot.problems with my DVD/CD Burner -Pioneer- model DVR KD08problems with DVD/CD Burner -Pioneer- DVR KD08


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

TRy uninstalling the drive in Device manager. Windows will reinstall on reboot. 
Check Sony's site for any firmware upgrades that pertain to your drove. You could try a different brand of media.
It is very possible the drive is failing. Laptop optical drives aren't noted for their longevity.


----------



## mcasa (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you Tyree.
I did uninstall the drive, and it didn't make any difference. And I didn't find any firmware upgrade in Sony's site, not for this drive. What do you mean by a different brand of media?
Thank you very much for your help, any way. And pleas tell me if you find out anything new, about it.


----------

